# Lexus IS 220d



## Ed054 (31 Jan 2009)

I am thinking of buying one of these.
Does anyone know anything about them?


----------



## RS2K (31 Jan 2009)

Nice car, but that model is let down a bit by it's engine, which is a bit unrefined. 

Check reviews on Parkers and Honest John.


----------



## gebbel (31 Jan 2009)

This car is meant to compete with the likes of the BMW 320D, but from what I have read it falls well short. Being a Lexus, though, it can't be too bad.


----------



## ccraig (1 Feb 2009)

a friend imported one in on thursday from the UK,08 model,reckons he saved 8-10k, seems to be a big fan of it


----------



## lamb (1 Feb 2009)

Hi Ccraig

Can you tell us what model he imported?.. I heard the 220 diesel models can be rough sounding on acceleration and heavy on fuel.

regards
L


----------



## ccraig (1 Feb 2009)

A 220d, i assume that is diesel, hes only had it since wednesday, bought it in scotland


----------



## RedTop (1 Feb 2009)

According to Top Gear : 
The Lexus IS is probably the best car that Lexus makes in terms of all-round performance – especially as this Lexus sports a diesel variant. Ride and handling are very, very good – there’s just a slight feeling that this isn’t the most involving machine in the world.

Full Review Here : [broken link removed]


----------



## lamb (1 Feb 2009)

it get's very average reviews on both whatcar and parkers...

http://www.parkers.co.uk/cars/reviews/lexus/is-saloon-2005.aspx

[broken link removed]


----------



## CharlieR (2 Feb 2009)

38 mpg average if you drive it sensibly but the rear space/seats are poor.


----------



## mathepac (2 Feb 2009)

I drove a 06 IS220d Sport for a few days last year and was impressed with the comfort, useability and layout in the cabin. The Sport seems to have a more torquey engine map  than standard and is a nice drive with respectable pick-up in the higher gears.

Don't expect to fit the Ireland second-row in the back as leg-room is quite restricted. The engine is a little noisier than I expected in a car of this class and pedigree but overall a nicely proportioned, well-designed car; very decent and just that little bit unusual, adding to the car-park appeal.

Its a weighty beast; I got low 30's mpg over the few days, but I wasn't going mad on the loud-pedal.


----------



## lamb (2 Feb 2009)

Was there not a slight revamp in late 2008 to this model.. Different spec alloys, new shape wing mirrors?

Can anybody confirm?


----------



## soy (6 Feb 2009)

lamb said:


> Was there not a slight revamp in late 2008 to this model.. Different spec alloys, new shape wing mirrors?
> 
> Can anybody confirm?



Yes, minor cosmetics and some change to the gear ratios following critism about gearing on the initial IS220d


----------



## jamieb (11 Feb 2009)

A friend of mine has a lexus is 250.  It looks exactly the same as the is 220d.  Everything is so expensive though to do with the car.  A minor scrape a tyre.  It is lovely inside but as somebody else pointed out it is really only for two with two small people in the back.  It is actually her boyfriends but she drives it alot and before this he had a bmw 330.  She reckons that the drive is so much smoother , the car is so much more comfortable and she also says that you dont see so many lexus around whereas bmws are everywhere which I have noticed.


----------



## mathepac (11 Feb 2009)

jamieb said:


> A friend of mine has a lexus is 250...


but that's a 2.5-litre, V6 petrol.


----------



## jamieb (11 Feb 2009)

yes I know.  As I said it looks the same and the interior is the same. Luxurious but little space.


----------

